# Mimi's turning 1, gift ideas???



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi!! Happy new year to everyone! I hope you all had a great time bringing in the new year last night!

Well Mimi is turning 1 next Wednesday and I haven't ordered her a single thing!!! I don't know what to get her? I emailed Melissa from doggie couture to see if she has any louis dog in stock ready to ship, waiting to hear back! I need some feedback on sizing, it seems their coats and dresses run big?? 

Does anyone have any ideas? I just bought lots of chews and bullies for xmas and a new bed. They have tons of blankets and cuddle cups. We don't need another dog carrier. 

Thank you!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh and I want to order the LD my apple pie coat in blue. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I think Elaina and Jayda have that coat. Ask them about sizing


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

More a gift for you, but how about a professional photo session? She is very photogenic.
Or some jewellery? A girl can never have too many necklaces


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Did you ever get one of those "For Pets Only" sweaters? That would be fun. A pretty necklace would be fun.


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi Zorana. Happy New Year!!  Aww Happy early birthday beautiful Mimi!! Can't believe she's turning one already!! Can't wait to see what you'll get her!! The Louisdog clothing is very pretty!! From all the Louisdog clothing I've bought I've noticed some do run a bit different in sizing. I think the coats do run bigger according to the sizing charts. You should check the LD page sizing charts, sometimes Melissa has a wrong size chart on the LD. I think Elaina has the apple pie coat, you should message her. Hmm...What about necklaces, harness, a closet, stairs or a car seat?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Wicked Pixie said:


> More a gift for you, but how about a professional photo session? She is very photogenic.
> Or some jewellery? A girl can never have too many necklaces


The necklace would be nice! Mimi poses good for me but she would never sit still for someone else, she's a meanie!! Lol. Gonna start looking at necklaces now!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

debrawade10 said:


> Did you ever get one of those "For Pets Only" sweaters? That would be fun. A pretty necklace would be fun.


By the time I made it to tails, all the good ones were gone! Bruce said they were going to place another order in the spring so I totally missed out on that one!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Hi Zorana. Happy New Year!!  Aww Happy early birthday beautiful Mimi!! Can't believe she's turning one already!! Can't wait to see what you'll get her!! The Louisdog clothing is very pretty!! From all the Louisdog clothing I've bought I've noticed some do run a bit different in sizing. I think the coats do run bigger according to the sizing charts. You should check the LD page sizing charts, sometimes Melissa has a wrong size chart on the LD. I think Elaina has the apple pie coat, you should message her. Hmm...What about necklaces, harness, a closet, stairs or a car seat?


Thanks Kathy! I agree, this year flew by so fast!! I think ur right aboit the size charts being inaccurate sometimes on there. I'm waiting for BB to release the size 2.5, then I will def get her more! We have 3 car seats already but the stairs are a great idea! I'll have to check those out!! Thank you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Yes, Lady has the My Apple Pie coat in a size small. Love this coat, warm and comfortable. She doesn't seem to mind wearing it.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I also can't believe she is one! The year flew!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> Yes, Lady has the My Apple Pie coat in a size small. Love this coat, warm and comfortable. She doesn't seem to mind wearing it.


I love that coat on her! For some reason I thought hers was green?? I think mimi would be a small too!! Thank you!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> I also can't believe she is one! The year flew!


Yes it did!!! 
Btw, did u get a dcs coupon today? I was talking to melissa and she said she sent one out this am but I didn't get anything??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I can't wait to see what the lucky birthday girl gets! Can't believe it's already her first already. That coat is so cute. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I loved Stella's idea about a photo shoot, but totally understand about what one's precious pet will do for them and what they won't do for a stranger(Lulu is not my people-puppy). lol How about this--when my grandson turned 1yr old, I took a photo of him that I am going to submit to a website I found online that will turn it into a charcoal that I am going to have matted and framed in a frame. If your interested I can send you the link to see if you can have more than 1 pet in the photo if you want to take a photo of all your dogs and turn it into a charcoal and frame it.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I had the website in my favorites I just haven't gotten around to doing it yet--busy, busy, busy with the holidays. I decided to go ahead and post the link.

Whataportrait.com provides custom pencil, charcoal, water colour, oil paintings and portraits.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I love that idea Tina.


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks Kathy! I agree, this year flew by so fast!! I think ur right aboit the size charts being inaccurate sometimes on there. I'm waiting for BB to release the size 2.5, then I will def get her more! We have 3 car seats already but the stairs are a great idea! I'll have to check those out!! Thank you!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Your Welcome  The BB look so nice! I really need to get one for Lluvia. Louisdog has some really pretty dog stairs. I'm thinking on getting one!! Let us know what you decide on!! Can't wait to see Mimi's Birthday Pics!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Minnie has the My apple pie coat in red. she wears a size S/M . her chest is probably alittle bigger than Mimis. its 13.5 inches and her length is around 10 inches. Def. look at the Louisdog website size chart. unlike wooflink, or ruff ruff couture , that just has one generic size chart for everything... Louisdog has a sizechart for each item individually that can vary some. but , like Kathy said... look at the sizechart on the Louisdog site. ( I have seen that Melissa posted wrong size charts on DC site ). 
** I just recently got my girls some Louisdog Hearts Plz things. they have a top ( that fits more like a dress ), and a hoodie. they are really cute and nice for the cold weather as they have a fleecy like feel on the inside of the material. I got Latte the hoodie in white, Tootsie the top ( dress ) in black and loved it on her so much , I got her it in white , and I got Minnie the top ( dress ) in white and loved it so much on her , I'm going to get her one in black. and Peyton has the all in one. . I think I may order Minnie a hoodie too.

here's a pic of my yorkie wearing the my apple pie coat. she's smaller in the chest than Minnie but they are both about the same length. so, it is roomy in the chest on Peyton but still comfy on her.


here's one more of Peyton in the coat. this was last year. ( Tootsie loves to eat snow. hehe )


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Happy new year <3 What about a cute harness? For pets only has some stunning once...makes me dizzy just thinking of them hihi  And the SL once are beautiful too, and very functional ! XOXO


----------



## myknitt (Jun 2, 2012)

Owh,.. happy birthday MiMi,.. 
Uhm.. I think,.. the hoodie with button will be a nice present for MiMi,.. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> I love that coat on her! For some reason I thought hers was green?? I think mimi would be a small too!! Thank you!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is the emerald color....it is not deep green maybe more like a blue green.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

elaina said:


> Minnie has the My apple pie coat in red. she wears a size S/M . her chest is probably alittle bigger than Mimis. its 13.5 inches and her length is around 10 inches. Def. look at the Louisdog website size chart. unlike wooflink, or ruff ruff couture , that just has one generic size chart for everything... Louisdog has a sizechart for each item individually that can vary some. but , like Kathy said... look at the sizechart on the Louisdog site. ( I have seen that Melissa posted wrong size charts on DC site ).
> ** I just recently got my girls some Louisdog Hearts Plz things. they have a top ( that fits more like a dress ), and a hoodie. they are really cute and nice for the cold weather as they have a fleecy like feel on the inside of the material. I got Latte the hoodie in white, Tootsie the top ( dress ) in black and loved it on her so much , I got her it in white , and I got Minnie the top ( dress ) in white and loved it so much on her , I'm going to get her one in black. and Peyton has the all in one. . I think I may order Minnie a hoodie too.
> 
> here's a pic of my yorkie wearing the my apple pie coat. she's smaller in the chest than Minnie but they are both about the same length. so, it is roomy in the chest on Peyton but still comfy on her.
> ...


I just LOVE these coats! I can't find a medium anywhere for Raisin & Mia..


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Did you see these collar/necklaces?? Love these, this is part of the limited edition. I think they are thick enough to be gorgeous with Mimi's long hair!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Yes it did!!!
> Btw, did u get a dcs coupon today? I was talking to melissa and she said she sent one out this am but I didn't get anything??
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I just received a coupon Zorana. What is the deal on those, is that routine? Loving the idea, darn....must go shopping again!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Yes it did!!!
> Btw, did u get a dcs coupon today? I was talking to melissa and she said she sent one out this am but I didn't get anything??
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Coupon code is 2014 I think.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

AnnHelen said:


> Happy new year <3 What about a cute harness? For pets only has some stunning once...makes me dizzy just thinking of them hihi  And the SL once are beautiful too, and very functional ! XOXO


I love SL!! The girls have a few of those already! For pets only is to die for too! Thanks love!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

debrawade10 said:


> I just LOVE these coats! I can't find a medium anywhere for Raisin & Mia..


Omg I love the red too!!! I didn't see that one on her site!! Thanks for the pics Elaine!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

debrawade10 said:


> I just received a coupon Zorana. What is the deal on those, is that routine? Loving the idea, darn....must go shopping again!


Melissa always send coupons out, usually around holidays, she's the best!! ; )

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

debrawade10 said:


> Did you see these collar/necklaces?? Love these, this is part of the limited edition. I think they are thick enough to be gorgeous with Mimi's long hair!


Those are beautiful!!! I need to look into them! Mimi hates collars but maybe she would wear it?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

lulu'smom said:


> I had the website in my favorites I just haven't gotten around to doing it yet--busy, busy, busy with the holidays. I decided to go ahead and post the link.
> 
> Whataportrait.com provides custom pencil, charcoal, water colour, oil paintings and portraits.


Thanks for the idea Tina! It sounds really nice and creative!! I will look into it! Thanks again my love. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

this my apple pie coat has been out for awhile... I think way over a year. maybe 2 years. so, it'll be really hard to find any available in the right size. when Louisdog sells out of a style, that's it... they don't keep making them


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> this my apple pie coat has been out for awhile... I think way over a year. maybe 2 years. so, it'll be really hard to find any available in the right size. when Louisdog sells out of a style, that's it... they don't keep making them


You are so lucky bc I'm very jelly over here!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Leslie and I have decided to throw Mimi and Alice a birthday party at Woof Life after hours with treats and a cake to celebrate w their doggie friends! So excited!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

When is this going to be?? We might be up for a road trip!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

debrawade10 said:


> When is this going to be?? We might be up for a road trip!


It's next Wednesday around 6:30 or so, right after I get out of work! Would love to meet u and the girls!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I was just looking at kathy's Louisdog leopard bag. I'm pretty sure Mimi needs that!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I was just looking at kathy's Louisdog leopard bag. I'm pretty sure Mimi needs that!


Isn't it gorgeous???? Remember my last dog carrier splurge? I'm not allowed to get another carrier and I've been eying a couple new handbags for myself!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Leslie and I have decided to throw Mimi and Alice a birthday party at Woof Life after hours with treats and a cake to celebrate w their doggie friends! So excited!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Aww that's so sweet!!! And sounds so fun!! Be sure to take lots of pics!!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks, Zorana, I think a charcoal of your darlings would be fab! I also think the apple pie coat is adorable. Now, the collars Debby posted the pics of awesomely fabulous fit for a princess!! Oooooh, so much to choose from! 

Have a great time at the bday party! Be sure to post pics for those of us that live forever away.


----------

